
In 2019, more Americans went to the library than to the movies - elorant
https://lithub.com/in-2019-more-americans-went-to-the-library-than-to-the-movies-yes-really/
======
stewaleex
Misleading, hardly anyone is going to the movies anymore. The number of people
going to libraries hasn't probably changed that much.

